# Rachel Maddow an FA?



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/05/rachel-maddow-susan-mikul_n_524941.html Wow Rachel's GF is quite cute! I like the way she thinks!!!:eat2::bow:


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 5, 2010)

Sort of off-topic, but I've been trying to find out where she lives! Im also in Western MA and I heard she lives between Pittsfield and Northampton... so near me somewhere!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2010)

o m g

n: hot butch fa girlfriend <3


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> o m g
> 
> n: hot butch fa girlfriend <3



Rachel Maddow is totally a babe.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Rachel Maddow is totally a babe.



I knooooooow.

This site makes me melt into a puddle:

http://www.tophotbutches.com/the-2009-list/2009-1-5/


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 5, 2010)

Why have I never heard of Chris Pureka? Must google.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> This site makes me melt into a puddle:
> 
> http://www.tophotbutches.com/the-2009-list/2009-1-5/



I fell in lust a lot looking through that! Thank you, Tooz, thank you  :bow:


----------



## knobby59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Major Maddow fan here!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2010)

Where are we gettin the FA bit from? I'm missing something. Love Rachel M tho.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 5, 2010)

There isn't a picture of her girlfriend in the article in the link but I saw another article over the weekend (probably the same one everyone else saw) and it had a pic. Rachel's gf looks to be a BBW.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2010)

I must be lookin at the wrong pix, because I'm not getting BBW at all...just a rounder, older face.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2010)

Iiii dunno, she looks like a chunklebutt to mee.


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG Chris Pureka!! *fans self*


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 5, 2010)

Tau said:


> OMG Chris Pureka!! *fans self*



she lives near me as well! i need to be going to shows.


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> she lives near me as well! i need to be going to shows.



You lucky, lucky thing you! *iz jealous* Um - please throw panties on my behalf 

Tooz, I would now like to offer my heartfelt thanks for that link  Pink and White Productions is turning out to be quite the trove :smitten:


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 8, 2010)

Rachel Maddow has a girlfriend?

Oh....


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 8, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Sort of off-topic, but I've been trying to find out where she lives! Im also in Western MA and I heard she lives between Pittsfield and Northampton... so near me somewhere!



Wow, near me too! I drive that stretch of route 9 every week.
The People article says it's in the Berkshires. Small world.


----------



## maggie2 (Apr 9, 2010)

The People article has a photo of Rachel and her girlfriend and it appears to me that the girlfriend is a bbw. 

I'm a real Rachel fan too and glad to see she's happy.

Marg


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just hope the two are happy together and wish their relationship many happy years.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah this lady looks like a 52-year-old


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I knooooooow.
> 
> This site makes me melt into a puddle:
> 
> http://www.tophotbutches.com/the-2009-list/2009-1-5/



Omg... #50 Ian Harvie is amazing.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Rachel Maddow is totally a babe.



This this this


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Rachel Maddow is totally a babe.


Finally a decent thread! It fell off the map for a day but then DIMZsters took an interest. I haven't read the article, really... was the GF ever a singer-songwriter?:bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 14, 2010)

Love her. She's my girl crush and I find her to be so intelligent, classy, and articulate.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 14, 2010)

eh, her girlfriend isnt really fat and definitely not fat enough to assume that rachel is a fa. 

View attachment 2lmkphe.jpg


View attachment 30u48ew.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 14, 2010)

Ivy said:


> eh, her girlfriend isnt really fat and definitely not fat enough to assume that rachel is a fa.



Damn.

I love that second pic, though.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 14, 2010)

Ivy said:


> eh, her girlfriend isnt really fat and definitely not fat enough to assume that rachel is a fa.



so she has to be 800 lbs for it to be possible that Rachel is an FA?


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2010)

what i want to know is why someone with a fat partner (and i don't think that's the case we have here) has to be an FA at all? I'm sure most people have never even heard the term before and wouldn't use it to describe themselves if they HAD heard it. I'm guessing a lot of people either find people on several points on the spectrum attractive or just happen to have found a larger partner. oh, how i miss the days when i didn't know about the term fat admirer.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 14, 2010)

Jes said:


> what i want to know is why someone with a fat partner (and i don't think that's the case we have here) has to be an FA at all? I'm sure most people have never even heard the term before and wouldn't use it to describe themselves if they HAD heard it. I'm guessing a lot of people either find people on several points on the spectrum attractive or just happen to have found a larger partner. oh, how i miss the days when i didn't know about the term fat admirer.



although my last comment seems to say otherwise, I agree.

I never liked "fat admirer" anyway.


----------



## T_Devil (Apr 14, 2010)

I've always liked Rachel Maddow. She's like, the cool kid in journalism class.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 15, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Damn.
> 
> I love that second pic, though.



i do too! they're so cute together. 



Saoirse said:


> so she has to be 800 lbs for it to be possible that Rachel is an FA?



duh.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 15, 2010)

Ivy said:


> eh, her girlfriend isnt really fat and definitely not fat enough to assume that rachel is a fa.



Exactly, she's not very big by FA's standards. She is probably a size 10 or 12. And Rachel looks different in that pic, she looks older.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 15, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> although my last comment seems to say otherwise, I agree.
> 
> I never liked "fat admirer" anyway.



I hate the word chubby chaser too.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I hate the word chubby chaser too.


 Soon's I bragged about the thread actually doing well~ which is rather unusual:doh:, the crowd turned on me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Soon's I bragged about the thread actually doing well~ which is rather unusual:doh:, the crowd turned on me.



No Ned! LOL, I'm not turning at you at all.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> No Ned! LOL, I'm not turning at you at all.


Thanks~~ I almost moved to NC~~ maybe in a few years~~


----------

